# Hide and seek champ!



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Anyone have a skilled hider? When Robin doesn't want to be found, you won't find him. He knows every inch of the apartment, can squeeze into the tiniest space, now he's using CAMOFLAUGE! I had a pile of laundry I was about to sort. He laid down on a white, striped bath towel, then he DID. NOT. MOVE. I searched high and low, and RIGHT when I was about to panic, he got up. Man, he's living up to his name. I did go through a ninja kick when I was a teen. Here's a tip. If hiding out from someone, ie your in laws or boss DONT WEAR BLACK. Wear muted colors and leave your nose uncovered.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Shadow is the hider in my house. He will vanish on me and i will look all over the house calling him, walk out on the porch calling him, back in the house to look more, back outside to call some more. After doing this a bunch of times i usually come back inside to find him sitting near the door looking at me as if to say "you called?" Him being a black cat doesnt help since he likes dark places.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm relieved to read this, because I thought something was wrong with me:

1. I live in a tiny apt, yet Nikita can disappear and I won't find her unless she wants me to. I look absolutely everywhere, and don't see her. To this day I don't know where she goes when she wants to be alone.

2. Sometimes I can't find her and then suddenly she moves and I realize I've been staring at her and not seen her!

3. She sits on the laundry on the sofa and camouflages among it. If she doesn't want to move, I don't see her. She's almost all white, and very white, maybe that's why...


----------

